# Matagorda.. We Have A Problem!! Shoreline Runners..



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm so fed up with it I believe I had cardiac arrest this evening! To you shore line runners, I do not know what in the hell you are doing weaving in and out of wade fisherman and then getting back to the shore line as soon as possible but if you ever get your ear pierced by a spook you'll know it came from me! This is a new breed out in our bays that are using shorelines for navigational purposes. Wanna know why.. because they are insecure of where they are at. Guys if you dont know study your maps, [email protected] go slower if until you feel more comfortable! I could also be wrong, there could be a bunch of rookies that think they own the bay and really dont care. This problem has gotten worse within the past 5 yrs and not getting better. I'm so ajitated this afternoon I left at 4:00 pm and it just aint me to do such a thing. A cold Lonestar is the only alternative for me not hurting someone! Later


----------



## Rojo Runner (Mar 21, 2006)

I completely agree. I can promise you that there is going to be an an accident soon. What could be done about this though?


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

Yes it is a problem it really p##### me off and if they do ever come that close to me to get an earing i am not afraid to do it but with braid hold onn its going to be a ride!!!


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Well if your not in a main channel or fish pass, I have found pulling out your SS Delta Gold Cup and chambering it often causes them to change course.


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

i agree. i was in matagorda friday and saturday and noticed the same sort of thing. but i honestly believe that alot of them are rookies that really dont know theyre doing anything wrong. by the way, how did you do? we only managed a few specks in 2 days. very tough fishing.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*gosh*



luna nueva said:


> i agree. i was in matagorda friday and saturday and noticed the same sort of thing. but i honestly believe that alot of them are rookies that really dont know theyre doing anything wrong. by the way, how did you do? we only managed a few specks in 2 days. very tough fishing.


 It has been tough in East Maty..South shore line is mucho slow, and mid-bay is still kicked up sandy.. We fished from Friday to Sunday and Friday being the best with 4 trout 4 reds .. Saturday I did manage a 25" girl and a few other schoolies.. Its just that time of year,," all or nothing "!!


----------



## fishoholic158 (Jul 9, 2007)

we wade fisherman should contact the texas parks and wildlife about it and make it a law that boaters cant drive fast or to close to wade fisherman if caught they shall receave a fine lets try and do it guys


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Rojo Runner said:


> I completely agree. I can promise you that there is going to be an an accident soon. What could be done about this though?


 I dont know what can be done!! [email protected] Woopin 101 would be a start.. If it would help, I will post a photo of my boat so that they know they better go around to avoid this 101 class room session. My old pappy would be totally sh&*^&g his pants now days! Man these guys better be glad he aint around, he did not care about jail,,, he was old school, right is right and wrong is wrong!


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

fishoholic158 said:


> we wade fisherman should contact the texas parks and wildlife about it and make it a law that boaters cant drive fast or to close to wade fisherman if caught they shall receave a fine lets try and do it guys


 I'm with ya guy,,, anyone else wanna join in,,, lets do something.. I'll Pm you fishoholic.. There are plenty of things I've been seeing, #1 is the increase of trash being thrown out of boats!!! Cans , plastics,, etc ,,, this is not a dumping ground... I say we do something about this!!


----------



## redfishy (Jul 1, 2007)

I used to catch lots of fish regularly all along Saint Joe's Island, from Allen's Bight to Long Reef, but it seems over the past decade, with the increased number of shallow running boats, a good number of these folks feel compelled to run the entire distance right next to the shore...spookin' all the fish in the shallower water.

Run your boat away from the shore when traveling from one fishing spot to another, dad gum it !


----------



## predator22 (Feb 2, 2005)

It wasnt just Matagorda. There were a$$clowns all over the coast this weekend. Jerks in Little Bay in Rockport in the no wake zone kicking up a foot and a half wake. 

As I was bouncing over their wake I said, "Hey nice wake!" He said Scr*& You! My 63 year old mother was on the boat watching birds. I swear on all that is holy if she had not been on the boat it would have gotten really ugly. 

I feel you. Just a bunch of no rule following careless inexperianced a$$clowns!


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

I fish Matagorda , well not now i'm in Iraq , I never noticed this over the last 9 years and every weekend on the coast , BUT , if it happens to me , I promise I will load my shell-shocked ***** in the boat and I will find that person , I will throw em a beat down , i'll be home early winter , TRY ME ...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Some of the people doing it call it burnin the bank.I think they are trying to find schools of reds.When I bought my shoalwater the sales man told me it was good for that and I almost went to another dealer.This guy is a guide and fishes the red fish cup too.Right after the boat show we seen it alot in chocolate bay.The bay is small and they were screwing up the whole shoreline.When we drifted close to the shore it was muddy and a lot of grass was floating.You can bet if they get close to me when im wading I got something for them.BLUE 18 FLATS SHOALWATER.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Maybe we should take and post photos of the offending boats.


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Those new Rapala X-Rap Topwaters should carry some distance.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

I got some old Tony Accetta 5H & 7H spoons, maybe I will put them back in service.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

RR said:


> Some of the people doing it call it burnin the bank.I think they are trying to find schools of reds.When I bought my shoalwater the sales man told me it was good for that and I almost went to another dealer.This guy is a guide and fishes the red fish cup too.Right after the boat show we seen it alot in chocolate bay.The bay is small and they were screwing up the whole shoreline.When we drifted close to the shore it was muddy and a lot of grass was floating.You can bet if they get close to me when im wading I got something for them.BLUE 18 FLATS SHOALWATER.


 RR ya gotta point,, I've heard of this and now I do believe you could be on to something!! They do nothing but tear up the natural grass beds and spawning areas ,,, this is something we need to bring up to the TPWD!!!! We will do it,, I will send u a PM tomorrow!! I'm not a just keep 5 person, just believe in preserving what we have left out there .... This burning down is no bueno for the ecology..


----------



## fishoholic158 (Jul 9, 2007)

if tpwd cares about all the rules and conservation than something needs to be done also people who come running threw the water next to the wade fisherman should get there ***** kicked. if tpwd is truely into conservation than some thing needs to be done because they some running threw and then the prop wash kicks up mud and screws everything up and scares our fish.(and if some one scares my tagged redfish away because the drove close to me imma be in a boat with my 12 gauge and im going ********* huntin)lol we need to do something cuz there screwing up our waters


----------



## fishoholic158 (Jul 9, 2007)

hope the picture comes out ok my brother was at our uncles camp in louisiana and he was fishing about to get into the water when this ***** hole comes threw


----------



## fishoholic158 (Jul 9, 2007)

its one or the other but if it doesnt work pm me and ill send u a pic


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

aholic, how close is he.


----------



## fishoholic158 (Jul 9, 2007)

i dont no it was my brother who took the pic and im guessing about 10 to 15 feet this stuff needs to STOP


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

There Were So Many Redcup Fishermen Burning The Shoreline In Baffin Sat It Was Senseless. Certainly The Redfish Are Going To Move To Deeper Waters With That Many Boats Running On Them.


----------



## fishoholic158 (Jul 9, 2007)

we should just wear stilts and go fish the deep water while they burn the shoreline and then if we wear stilts we wont have to worry about stingrays lol jk


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

naw if you wore stilts they would think you were wading shallow an just run close to you.This is another reason they have put the zones into effect where you can't run down south.


----------



## tiderunner (Aug 3, 2005)

I never understand why the boats run that close. I guess I'd fall into one of the locals around the area. My dad taught me to respect the other fella and be courteous. My tunnel john is a backbreaker but, I still run out in the bay until I get to where I want to fish, and then ease up til it's shallow enough to jump out. I have seen boats run way way to close to waders and drifters. You dont need stilts. Get up tight to the shore and sit down. Make it look like its waist deep, then stand up and watch the show. It use to work on the sandbars.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*My saturday*

My saturday started out that we ran in the dark out.
We set up anchor just on the outside of oyster farm.

The only clean water was within 200 yards of shore. We anchored about just over knee deep. Well, I had an alumn POS run almost over my anchor.
Then some other idiot ran just down wind. So that spot was trashed.
It was bearly sunrise.

The only fishable water in the whole bay was the SS due to run off.
It sucked. I didn't get mad. We grinded out for almost nothing.
Certainly wasn't worth the gas it took to get to the coast.
Some people just don't get it. I really think some just have no idea.

As for shoreline burners, I just don't get it.
I can see in big expanses like in Florida.
But on a busy weekend. It seems stupid to run fish off the shoreline.
So maybe you can spot one. Why not just go find some fish.
That making it all about ME. LOL


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Chum chump*

Let's face it, there is a looser born every minute. The guy burning the shoreline is the same guy looking for bent rods. They just don't know how to fish. Instead of burning shoreline and circling back for a wade they should go the the locally stocked redfish pond with dead shrimp, then they can be on the shoreline. There should be a law, any motard (cross bred, moron and retard) caught running a boat within 100 yds of shore, shot dead on spot, and used as chum.


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

Whew, sounds a little serious to me.. ...


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

This will probably open up a can of worms, but its the guys in the supershallow running boats. They are one purpose vessels only. They will run in 6 inches, but not in 3 feet of water so they would rather hug the shoreline than get thier kidneys beat out. Now before these guys jump on me too bad, I am not saying it is all of you, just that the few that do this are in shallow tunnel boats.

I have freinds that fish out of these boats and I call them out on it all the time. Thier answer is " well its too rough out there so we stay close to the shoreline ". Thats total BS. They knew how the boat would ride when they got it. 

You guys talking about a law needing to be in effect for this kind of thing, I couldnt agree with you more. Write some letters, start a petition or something. Untill then, I guess we will just have to take matters into our own hands, even if it is one of my friends.  

Sad thing is someone will probably have to get killed or seriously injured by being run over before any law is put into place. Start taking pictures like stated above and post it all over the net.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

this is not only aggravating but it can also be detrametal to the grasses in the shallows of the shoreline. a lot of fish can be found along shorlines in those grasses. in my opinion boats that can run in 3" of water should be outlawed.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Brazosdude, post up some info on the boats you saw so we can identify these yahoos.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

i'd be poed myself,shulda hit him with the heayest superspook you had
man that's wrong.


----------



## beach (Jun 15, 2004)

This is a very important topic and we should be concerned, not only for our saftey, but to the health of our Sea Grasses. I am on the advisory board of the marine science institute and have been bothered by this for many years. As it stands now, there are no laws that retrict boats running WOT in 3" of water. Changes have to be made, but Petitions only go so far. I have put a call into the Division Cheif of Coastal Fisheries (Larry McKinney). Questions should be: how can a law be brought to special session concerning this very important issue; what is the first step to bring this to the floor, and can TP&W give us data or support relative to this issue. Let me make it clear, this is about boats running shorelines and scarring our sea grasses, NOT laws being passed to restrict us from coastal areas.


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

beach said:


> Let me make it clear, this is about boats running shorelines and scarring our sea grasses, NOT laws being passed to restrict us from coastal areas.


Some of you are more concerned with the damage being done to the seagrass. Obviously this is important to our wildlife habitat.

I myself am concerned with the damage that could be done to our fellow fishermen. That is why I think passing a law is a good idea.

Years ago on Crystal beach I was riding a jet ski out in the surf and the police hailed me over and told me that I was riding to close to the people in the water and gave me a warning. The same should be enforced for wadefishermen on the shorelines.


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

People have been "scarring" seagrasses for as long as boats have been around....I have several pics from 1988 out of an airplane of cedars area and have one taken in 05. No difference in the amount of prop scars then and now. Am I saying I agree w/ those that run the shoreline as a navigational route? NO, but this isn't something thats new....it's irritating this time of yr because of the number of yahoos wading the shorelines..and I might add the number of yahoos running boats as well.


----------



## beach (Jun 15, 2004)

Ok, here is the deal. I talked with Larry Mckinney and this is what TP&W are doing. First of we have two seperate issues, one is Habitat Conservation, and the other is, Boater/Fisherman Saftey. TP&W Commision has approved State Sceintific Areas only in Redfish Bay for the specific research on habitat conservation, ie; prop scarring and sea grass root destruction. Again, there no laws that prevents boats from running in extreme shallow water. TP&W will do extensive research and will bring their results to the state, which may take years. It will be tough for a law to get passed concering boats just running shorlines, beacuse it is so subjective, which brings me to boater saftey and laws. He did however feel like voices should be heard on the subect of boats running to close to wadefisherman etc....The first step on getting an initative started on this subject would be to attend an open session commision meeting in August. Basically there is a 13 person commsion that is called the Aquatic Resource Committee. Once a year there is an Open Session, where you can stand up before the commission and speak your mind about your concernes. They will listen and possibly debate, but if there is interest, then an initative is started. From there TP&W would have to find a sponsor (Legislator) who could propose a Bill. At that point TP&W would have to testify on the floor in Austin. Naturally you would have to have lobbyist like CCA supporting this Bill, but it starts with us. We are the voice. The Open Session meeting is August 22nd at 2:00. Maybe we can bring our concerns as a group to the commission meeting. These how laws get started. Here is some more info:

​
*Coastal Resources Advisory Committee*

​
*Objectives:* The Coastal Resources Advisory Committee is created to advise the Chairman of the Parks and Wildlife Commission on issues that cross fishery and geographic boundaries on the coast of Texas.

*Authority:* This Committee was created in 2005 under the authority of Chapter 2110 of the Government Code and adopted by the Parks and Wildlife Commission under 31 TAC §51.625. Coastal Resources Advisory Committee.

*Committee Members:* This thirteen-member Committee is composed of persons from the coastal advisory committees, industry and individuals and groups interested in the cross fishery and geographic boundary issues of Texas. All members are appointed by and serve at the will of the Parks and Wildlife Commission Chairman.

The Coastal Resources Advisory Committee is created to advise the Chairman of the Parks and Wildlife Commission on issues that cross fishery and geographic boundaries on the coast of Texas. The committee charge is to examine issues, both internal and external to TPWD, which will affect coastal fisheries in both the short and long-run. Key issues will include: 1) water quality and quantity, 2) monitoring the current management strategies of commercial and recreational fisheries, including the status and ongoing progress of the limited entry programs in Texas, 3) creation of incentive based programs in fisheries management , 4) coastal fisheries infrastructure, and 5) the overall awareness of the importance of the protection and enhancement of the coastal fisheries resources to the public, users of the resource, and key decision-makers.


----------



## brotherhood (Jun 6, 2006)

For awhile now i have been reading about potlikers and people running shallow and haven't had much of a problem. Until now this past weekend i had a boat run between me and my boat where i was wading wich was only 100 yards from each other. Then 10 minutes later as i was wading towards deeper water on the south shoreline i had a boat pull up right in front of me toss out an anchor and start fishing like wasn't even there. It made me madder than he... the only funny thing about was i was catching fish and he wasn't.


----------



## fishoholic158 (Jul 9, 2007)

well i think people do thats because they see wade fisherman in the water and there thinking " those guys in the water must no there is fish there to be in the water " but we need to help them understand if there is salt water then there is fish its not a hard consept.


----------



## johnyb777 (May 3, 2005)

Guys, I was really surprised to see that this is even a problem in the farthest reaches of our coast. I was down in the Port Mansfield area and settled in for a rather large drift, starting well south of the Oak Motts, and finishing just short of the North most Mott. In the four hours of drifting, I never once saw any other drift fishermen, but I had at least twenty flat bottoms buzz the shoreline. 

I was about a half mile from the shoreline that day, so they weren't bothering my drift... but the day before I waded that same shoreline and for the life of me, I couldn't figure out why there were NO FISH there. It looked perfect for fish. After that long drift, I kinda put two and two together and I guess that probably ten boats beat me and my brothers out the morning before and buzzed any fish off of that beautiful shoreline.

The other thing that got me was how many of these shoreburning boats would pass me and then cut off my drift! Right in front of me they would pull a sharp right, without even putting on a blinker!  Others would run on my East side so close I could hear them talking. Proper respect on the water is something that has been long forgotten.

I go on vacation to the coast to get away from the "foreign car driving dudes with road rage attitudes" (i.e. Blake Shelton!). It looks like I am going to need to go to a different beach in a different country to get away now a days.

I am going to write a letter to Chester Moore and ask that he include a Boater's Etiquette portion in the Coastal Edition of Texas Fish and Game. Maybe if we flood these bad boaters with good educational info, they will realize their mistakes and slowly change?


----------



## fishoholic158 (Jul 9, 2007)

what ever happen to boaters who would slow down to 3 or 4 mph to pass by a boat or the guys who see people wade fishing so they go around the waders????but when im driving my step dads boat i dont like cuttin into peoples drift cuz its rude and i dont want that stuff to happen to me.we need to make this a known thing bring it to the news lol that will get tpwd attention


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

redfishy said:


> a good number of these folks feel compelled to run the entire distance right next to the shore...spookin' all the fish in the shallower water.
> 
> !


Its the new breed of HONYOK......
It aint gonna stop..
I dont understand it either or why these morons do it...
"F---- everybody else, I want a 30 inch trout." Even though most aint gonna catch shheeet.
Thats their attitude...


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

How would you handle a wader in the Mouth of Pringle Lake? Do you burn past him to get into the lake or do you not fish Pringle. We chose not to fish in Pringle.


----------



## 11119 (Dec 29, 2005)

I keep a ziplock bag full of old batteries......


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

I wasnt going to say anything, but.....We have to be careful and not group all the redfish cup people into the shore burning catagory. Yes, some do it, and some dont..........Personally... if you burn the shore line, there is a right way and a wrong way. I guess some people dont know what the right way is. The right way is , when you have the shoreline to yourself and you are not hurting the grasses etc...

Just to open a can of worms..............The people burning the shorelines and dodging waders can say the exact opposite of what you are saying..... Maybe they are wondering why in the wolrd you are wading when you have a perfectly dry boat.............

Just thought i would add something to this thread, because I do think there is a problem. Hopefully we can find some resolution. And BTW violence is not the way( i know we all joke about tossing a lure and hitting people), but you might want to check the law before you really get into trouble.

Just my thoughts

Rob


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

you must burn shorelines then huh?........man that is the MOST STUPID thing to do imo is to burn shorelines,they do it cuz in their minds their thinking,i have a shallow running boat so then i'm going to run it as shallow as i can, becuase i can! no other reason,looking for fish? where,? between waders? and while your zipping through waders and spot some reds then what? are you going to turn around and get in between the waders and start fishing?!!! oh man i hate that kinda of stuff .don't get me started...............burn shorelines........dumb arses


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

As a tournament angler..........I get pretty "burned" at the burners. Believe me, after 2 weeks of pre-fishing and 3 days of tournament fishing with 100 boats plus...........there isn't much shoreline within 40 miles of the tournament take-off that isn't "burned up". 

Last year while prefishing Rockport, I sat in one small area where I could see 3 different shorelines within a small bay.........and in 3 hours, I saw 5 different "burn boats" completely "burn" every shoreline within sight. That was in 3 hours! Just do the math folks! 2.5 weeks of that SOLID!!! No wonder there is no trout or reds up shallow during those times!

FLW put out a questionaire last week.......and I voted to DQ anyone caught burning before the tournament. Let's just make it a rule.

I'll probably get some people mad at me.....but hey.....I'm a big boy. I can take it.
I own one of the best "burn boats" on the market......and I refuse to do it. PERIOD! It does NO GOOD!


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

There is no justification, no rational explanation, no "right" or " wrong" way to burn a shoreline that is covered up with waders.

On Tuesday, in an empty bay, on a deserted shoreline, burn away if you must.


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

Disagree...I too own a "burn boat" as they have been called and during the early part of the yr....Jan-Mar I ride 15-20 yards from the shore looking for big trout. I do it only during the middle of the week when I can assure myself and other fishermen won't be on a stretch of shore. I will tell you absolutely that seeing big fish in an area and coming back to that area in the pm or next day has been good to me to say the least. So, there is something to seeing fish on a shore and coming back to catch them later.....not right then, but later. I guess after this comment I will start a whole new gripe session, but it is what it is. Sorry. I totally disagree w/ burning a shoreline in and out of waders or boats anchored however.....anytime..not just summer.


----------



## wabo (Oct 11, 2005)

This weekend was the best for me. I took the long way around at idle to my honey hole where other boats were in the area, got set up to get out and wade and a boat came about 20-30 yds. wide open like we were a slolam course. I thought about getting back into bow fishing..

Lets all crank the radio up and run wide open every where we go!!!!!!!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

Rob S said:


> Just to open a can of worms..............The people burning the shorelines and dodging waders can say the exact opposite of what you are saying..... Maybe they are wondering why in the wolrd you are wading when you have a perfectly dry boat.............
> 
> Rob


i had a boat think this exact same thing. it was a glassy calm day and as he approached me, i heard him yell to his girl friend, "what is that dumb arse doing out here?" i was 2x's casting distance from the island behind me. now his friend was trying to hold down her cover up and i then distinctly heard, "hon that ain't gonna work." what i saw next made it ok that they were that close to me . i hadn't caught a thing all morning anyway...


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

yup thats all those same group of idiots!!!!! that go around 'hey look at me i'm burning shoreline cuz i can't fish,so i might as well tear it up i'm an idiot!!' all day long.needs to be a law agianst it.someone one day is going to lose it! and jerk some dumb arse out of his boat hurt him real bad then what? maybe then,something will be done.i do like the idea of carring a ziplock baggie around full of old batteries to chunk at some dumb arse.gas cost too much to have some meathead screw my day up.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

How far should one stay from a shoreline when running a boat. If I see wader I try to stay at least 100 to 150 yards away. should I stay further away, or is that good enough.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

diversdown flag and binoculars for the boat numbers? maybe thatll get you 30 ft , ill stick to the surf no more than i get to fish, but i do feel ya man.


----------



## parkerb (Oct 19, 2004)

*What?*



FISHGUTS said:


> yup thats all those same group of idiots!!!!! that go around 'hey look at me i'm burning shoreline cuz i can't fish,so i might as well tear it up i'm an idiot!!' all day long.needs to be a law agianst it.someone one day is going to lose it! and jerk some dumb arse out of his boat hurt him real bad then what? maybe then,something will be done.i do like the idea of carring a ziplock baggie around full of old batteries to chunk at some dumb arse.gas cost too much to have some meathead screw my day up.


I'm not sure how they would hit someone while they are 12 ft in the air going 10 miles an hour or less, pretty good view from that high up. Unless, they were burning at night, which is kind of hard to do and fruitless. I agee that it can been seen as a lazy, careless( in some cases) and rude way to eliminate water. Furthermore, if you let some jake- leg ruin your day by the way he drives his boat, odds are it was ruined before you left home. Way too common now days to see someone stupid out on the water with as much pressure now days. I am going to lobby for Prozac to be given out at all boat ramps, maybe that will help. The battery deal I won't even comment on.

By the way, what is the best custom rod on the market and who keeps five or 10? Blah, blah, blah.


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

Porky said:


> Well if your not in a main channel or fish pass, I have found pulling out your SS Delta Gold Cup and chambering it often causes them to change course.


So do you actually carry your Stainless Colt around while you are wading and then when someone gets too close you pull it out and jack a round in the chamber?

Or are you completely full of ****?

I believe the later to be true.


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

They will burn a shoreline until they rip the lower unit off their "shallow runner" boat on a old crab trap or some other unknown piece of **** sitting on the bay floor.
Did I really read a post that stated they burn shorelines in Baffin ??
Thats either complete garbage or folks must really want to finance their boat mechanics kids college fund.
I blame tournements due to the competitive nature and the fast pace that they bring into saltwater fishing. I dont think all tourney guys do this but I think that the tournement mentality is the reason behind seeing this practice more and more.
Its a lazy mans tactic for finding fish and you will never catch a big trout burning shorelines.


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

*runners*

i did'nt read all the replies, but it might be about time to start seeing some no wake zones in the bays. just have TPW put bouy's all around the shorelines about 400 or so yards from the bank and anything closer to that cant have a wake. that would stop it real fast, plus just think no high speeds anywhere near the shore. of course getting TPW to do something like this is almost impossible. thats the slowest wheel in government.


----------



## Team Ranger Bob (Jul 13, 2004)

*This has been a fun post to read.*

The tes is running over in here.

This has been going on for as long as boats have run the bays it just has not been referred to as burning in decades past.

And Baffin well this is as common as water because as stated earlier those guys will not run out deep because of the ride and they know how to avoid the rocks. The first trip I made there was to prefish for a TroutMasters event and I could not believe what I saw and they were all local. Wade a shallow shoreline coming out of Rivera at about 1:00 PM on a Sunday and you will see one shallow runner after another heading out to reset their lines.

*Running in and out of waders is senseless and there needs to be a law like they have for jet skis.*

Rob good points, don't be put off by those that feel they own the bays and the moral high ground. One thing you will learn if you stay in this business is people are very willing to lump us all together and pass judgement on something they do not readily comprehend.

If you really want to start the ball rolling go to a commission meeting and see how P&W works, dont expect one or two guys to go and speak for you witch is usually the case, you all need to get up and go at the same time.
And be careful what you wish for, be very careful, you may get way more than you bargained for.

We always can use more than two people speaking on an important issue, if you show them how they can make another dollar off of this they will listen.

Ranger Bob


----------



## cudacat (Dec 14, 2006)

HonkyFin said:


> They will burn a shoreline until they rip the lower unit off their "shallow runner" boat on a old crab trap or some other unknown piece of **** sitting on the bay floor.
> Did I really read a post that stated they burn shorelines in Baffin ??
> Thats either complete garbage or folks must really want to finance their boat mechanics kids college fund.
> I blame tournements due to the competitive nature and the fast pace that they bring into saltwater fishing. I dont think all tourney guys do this but I think that the tournement mentality is the reason behind seeing this practice more and more.
> Its a lazy mans tactic for finding fish and you will never catch a big trout burning shorelines.


I think that the tournement mentality is the reason behind seeing this practice more and more.

how about just ban tournement this is want seem to cause the most problems
anyway!!!!!!! just my honest opinion


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

redfishflyfisherdds said:


> Disagree...I too own a "burn boat" as they have been called and during the early part of the yr....Jan-Mar I ride 15-20 yards from the shore looking for big trout. I do it only during the middle of the week when I can assure myself and other fishermen won't be on a stretch of shore. I will tell you absolutely that seeing big fish in an area and coming back to that area in the pm or next day has been good to me to say the least. So, there is something to seeing fish on a shore and coming back to catch them later.....not right then, but later. I guess after this comment I will start a whole new gripe session, but it is what it is. Sorry. I totally disagree w/ burning a shoreline in and out of waders or boats anchored however.....anytime..not just summer.


Heres a burner,, You dont think you arent hurting anything else out there other than wade fisherman by using this tactic.. Its not just about wade-fisherman, it's also about ecology also..


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

beach said:


> Ok, here is the deal. I talked with Larry Mckinney and this is what TP&W are doing. First of we have two seperate issues, one is Habitat Conservation, and the other is, Boater/Fisherman Saftey. TP&W Commision has approved State Sceintific Areas only in Redfish Bay for the specific research on habitat conservation, ie; prop scarring and sea grass root destruction. Again, there no laws that prevents boats from running in extreme shallow water. TP&W will do extensive research and will bring their results to the state, which may take years. It will be tough for a law to get passed concering boats just running shorlines, beacuse it is so subjective, which brings me to boater saftey and laws. He did however feel like voices should be heard on the subect of boats running to close to wadefisherman etc....The first step on getting an initative started on this subject would be to attend an open session commision meeting in August. Basically there is a 13 person commsion that is called the Aquatic Resource Committee. Once a year there is an Open Session, where you can stand up before the commission and speak your mind about your concernes. They will listen and possibly debate, but if there is interest, then an initative is started. From there TP&W would have to find a sponsor (Legislator) who could propose a Bill. At that point TP&W would have to testify on the floor in Austin. Naturally you would have to have lobbyist like CCA supporting this Bill, but it starts with us. We are the voice. The Open Session meeting is August 22nd at 2:00. Maybe we can bring our concerns as a group to the commission meeting. These how laws get started. Here is some more info:
> 
> *Coastal Resources Advisory Committee*
> 
> ...


 Looks interesting.. any addresses or #'s to call or write to?? Maybe we all need to send a letter.., or give a call..


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I despise the habit or practice of burning shorelines. I dont care if you're fishing in a tournament with 1 million dollars at stake.

Stay off the shorelines and grass beds under full power. You (nor I) have ANY business there, period, end of story.

Right vs wrong way to burn a shoreline my arse.


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

TEALnexttime said:


> i did'nt read all the replies, but it might be about time to start seeing some no wake zones in the bays. just have TPW put bouy's all around the shorelines about 400 or so yards from the bank and anything closer to that cant have a wake. that would stop it real fast, plus just think no high speeds anywhere near the shore. of course getting TPW to do something like this is almost impossible. thats the slowest wheel in government.


There were no wake bouys in Highland Bayou. They lasted one night before they were towed away. It's an adventure trying to kayak through there without being drowned by a wake.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

ROOSTER REDCHASER said:


> As a tournament angler..........I get pretty "burned" at the burners. Believe me, after 2 weeks of pre-fishing and 3 days of tournament fishing with 100 boats plus...........there isn't much shoreline within 40 miles of the tournament take-off that isn't "burned up".
> 
> Last year while prefishing Rockport, I sat in one small area where I could see 3 different shorelines within a small bay.........and in 3 hours, I saw 5 different "burn boats" completely "burn" every shoreline within sight. That was in 3 hours! Just do the math folks! 2.5 weeks of that SOLID!!! No wonder there is no trout or reds up shallow during those times!
> 
> ...


Thank you........


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

lukebodie said:


> How far should one stay from a shoreline when running a boat. If I see wader I try to stay at least 100 to 150 yards away. should I stay further away, or is that good enough.


300 yard min....


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

Be very careful pushing for more laws and Gov't control.

There are 2 laws I would be 100% behind:
Required boater education,and idle only within 300yds of shoreline.
I own a boat that will run in 6" but I don't.
Hell I even idle out when I'm finished fishing.


----------



## lazywader (Mar 6, 2006)

100-150yds is plenty, this thread is great. I think everybody just had a tough weekend of fishing and is looking for scapegoats as usual. Its the "American Way." The good old blame game.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Let's face it we are surrounded by "johnny come lately" fishermen with "johnny come lately" boats. Look at the brand names, that says it all "pro this Pro that" sea this sea that" "shallow this shallow that" "flats this flats that" "bay this bay that". What happened to the real boats like mako, whaler and robolos. Oh well, I gues johnny doesn't want one. I say they pass a new law, you motor within 250 yards of a boat, shoreline or fisherman, judge Roy Beam makes the decesion. My only defense is I'm self employed so I not stuck with the helpless motards(cross breed moron and retard) on the weekends.


----------



## beach (Jun 15, 2004)

I would suggest everyone who is concerned about this topic call the Chairman of the Aquatic Resource Committe and/or attend the August 22nd meeting and voice your opinion.

Here is the contact: 
*Current Chairman:*

*Mr. Mark Watson, Jr.*

P.O. Box 6886

San Antonio, TX 78209

Work: (210) 824-4546

Fax: (21) 824-0166

[email protected]


----------



## aggie07 (Jun 13, 2007)

lazywader said:


> 100-150yds is plenty, this thread is great. I think everybody just had a tough weekend of fishing and is looking for scapegoats as usual. Its the "American Way." The good old blame game.


agreed.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

> 100-150yds is plenty, this thread is great. I think everybody just had a tough weekend of fishing and is looking for scapegoats as usual. Its the "American Way." The good old blame game.


I usually try to stay 150-200 yards away from waders unless I'm trying to get through a cut or something and in that case I'll idle and be as quiet as possible. 300 yards away from waders is being super generous. Most people can barely see a belly deep wader that far away.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Don't understand*

Why when this is supposed to be one of the best sites on the net with some of the most helpful and caring people some of you still use violence in your post when things are not to your liking. Whether your joking or not, statements like chunking lures, batteries, and even carring guns has no place here.

With that said, don't blame tournaments for this because this has been going on for many years, long before the Redfish tournaments were even thought of.

IMHO running the shorelines does very little harm other than ****** people off who are against it. Most boats that are able to run in 6" of water do no more harm than a bunch of waders stomping around the very same grass beds. Look behind you sometime and notice how much grass you break loose by wading through it.

Things that are wrong with this are running these boats in and around waders and kayaks and trying to get on top in 6" of water when your boat is not able too and you leave a hundred yard prop scar.

100 yards is plenty enough room around a wader whether your idling or running at WOT.

And despite what some of you may think, running the shorelines is a productive way to locate and catch fish.

I do agree that there are many rude and inconsiderate people out there. This in part do to the lack of education and the fact that some just don't care.
You can't teach common sense and you can't fix stupid. Gater


----------



## Big John (Aug 25, 2004)

gater said:


> Why when this is supposed to be one of the best sites on the net with some of the most helpful and caring people some of you still use violence in your post when things are not to your liking. Whether your joking or not, statements like chunking lures, batteries, and even carring guns has no place here.
> 
> With that said, don't blame tournaments for this because this has been going on for many years, long before the Redfish tournaments were even thought of.
> 
> ...


Thank You Gater. Well said.
From a safety stand-point, I would add that for those who get PO'd and start chunking lures at boats, don't forget that the boat driver could easily turn around and run you down. Propellers hurt a whole lot more than a spook in the back.


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Its wrong-wrong-WRONG , man , everybody quit making excuses for the burners , YOU ARE WRONG , YOU KNOW YOUR WRONG , YOU WILL ALWAYS BE WRONG . Burners have no care for the safety of fishermen or the safety of the environment . Read the water , tide and fish signs , try using some skill instead of trashing everyones day , it might make you feel good to actually FISH for a day and not worry about getting a beat down at the harbor , I know I would quit fishing if I had to look over my shoulder everytime I put my boat on the trailer . Oh yeah , stop using the cop-out , "burners been around as long as boats" , SO HAVE GILL NETS , where are they now , grow up and quit making excuses ...


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

The best part about this thread after reading almost the entire part is, i bet , on any given day, there are some people that run shorelines who say they dont, and some waders that , do chunk lures at boats, and one day, somebody will get shot, run over, beat down, drown , or killed over , "running shoreline"........is that really worth it. Matter of fact i bet we read about one day in the paper, the we say, "how unfortunate", or , did it really have to go that far...? there are always idiots on the water...find water that is not full of idiots, if you cant find any i will happy to show you some water with out anybody in the water. no crowds, no shoreline runnners, no idiots to contend with. just ask. People always say, the water is so crowded, i live here in freeport, surfside texas and i find water all the time that is not full of people , on weekeds as well........good luck and i hope all of you guys stay safe and be greatful you get to fish at all. It could be a lot worse.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

TEALnexttime said:


> i did'nt read all the replies, but it might be about time to start seeing some no wake zones in the bays. just have TPW put bouy's all around the shorelines about 400 or so yards from the bank and anything closer to that cant have a wake. that would stop it real fast, plus just think no high speeds anywhere near the shore. of course getting TPW to do something like this is almost impossible. thats the slowest wheel in government.


Thats pushing it....................I don't beleve in burning but to make it all a no wake zone is crazy..


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

lazywader said:


> 100-150yds is plenty, this thread is great. I think everybody just had a tough weekend of fishing and is looking for scapegoats as usual. Its the "American Way." The good old blame game.


i gotta disagree based on personal experience.

in 2004 my brother and i were fishing a trough next to a large flat. we already had our limits of redfish and were working on the trout when a guy motors across the far end of the trough. he was around 120 yds away. the fish came out of that gut so fast that they nearly ran into me. he completely busted up the bite then he and his buddies bailed out of the boat and tromped right over us.

that same guy busted me up a minimum of three more times that same year. out of those four instances i only saw one fish strung by those honyoks.

that little gut produced several hundred slot redfish that year (legal limits kept & the rest released). the fish haven't been back in any decent numbers since. i honestly believe its because of all the traffic that place has picked up since then and the nonsense in this pic. those cats are running in about 6-8 inches of water and about 30ft off the spartina grass. the area is a large flat covered in turtle grass for now.

Redfishr is right. 300 yds minimum.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Juan*

If I or anyone else who owns a boat and is responsible enough to respect others and without harming the enviroment should be able to run their boat anyway they choose within the law. When you want start telling people you can't run here or fish there it can lead to more stupid regulations we don't need. Why don't we tell everyone you can't anchor at the jetty's. You must drift or use your trolling motor only.
Sound stupid, it is, just like telling someone where they can and cannot run their boat. Gater


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

gater said:


> Why when this is supposed to be one of the best sites on the net with some of the most helpful and caring people some of you still use violence in your post when things are not to your liking. Whether your joking or not, statements like chunking lures, batteries, and even carring guns has no place here.
> 
> With that said, don't blame tournaments for this because this has been going on for many years, long before the Redfish tournaments were even thought of.
> 
> ...


Well said...

I find it funny how everyone talks about saving the grass, but at the same time is throwing old batteries in the water. 

I personally think eveyone should have to have at least a six pack class license to operate a boat. People have forgotten how to be respectable and very few boaters actually know and understand the rules of the road.


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

gater said:


> If I or anyone else who owns a boat and is responsible enough to respect others and without harming the enviroment should be able to run their boat anyway they choose within the law. When you want start telling people you can't run here or fish there it can lead to more stupid regulations we don't need. Why don't we tell everyone you can't anchor at the jetty's. You must drift or use your trolling motor only.
> Sound stupid, it is, just like telling someone where they can and cannot run their boat. Gater


If everyone did the right thing no one would be angry , if these "burners" cared about the environment and the people in it , this thread wouldn't even be here , you need to look at the people that are going to put restrictions on boating , its the "burners" , not many people want restrictions put on someone for wading to fast or to shallow , there is a problem-THE BURNERS ...


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

good thread........
good input (both sides)..........

I still don't get it when the "pro-burners" say that it doesn't affect the fishing. I would like to see some "scientific" data on that......LOL.

Seriously..common sense says that quiet is better.........period!


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

I dont understand how some of you can say that 300 yds is the minimum distance that should be kept from the shore or a wader. Do yall realize how far that is? From a hunting perspective, think of making a 300 yd shot. Its freakin far. You could barely even see a wader at 300 yds. And if you can I bet you cant tell if its a wader or a stump. 

By the way, I cant stand shoreline burners and I am a wadefisherman that likes some elbow room, but 300yds is pushing it. If I was 250 yds from a wader and he got mad at me for being too close I would have to laugh at him, and rightfully so.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

Sounds like we need a new rule in the bays.........

BURN AND DIE!

LOL! just kidding........
shooting at people will only get a bunch of boats shot up and then, they won't be able to go fisning and, then there would be less people on the water and it would just become this endless cycle of uncrowded bays and grassie shorelines...... Nobody wants that!


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

If I or anyone else who owns a boat and is responsible enough to respect others and without harming the enviroment should be able to run their boat anyway they choose within the law. When you want start telling people you can't run here or fish there it can lead to more stupid regulations we don't need. Why don't we tell everyone you can't anchor at the jetty's. You must drift or use your trolling motor only.
Sound stupid, it is, just like telling someone where they can and cannot run their boat. Gater



Totally agree!! Until they put buoys and ropes up and enforce that with wardens on the water...this thread is just a gripe session. Have fun with it and really, I hope it does accomplish something, if nothing more than to ease your frustrations while out on the water!!


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

Rooster, 
There are many guides on the coast that offer airboat trips for redfishing. I also have an airboat and use it frequently for finding and fishing for redfish. W/ a 502 big block on the back, believe me, it makes plenty of noise....while this isn't a scientific study, I have caught plenty of redfish just 40 or 50 yds from where we stopped on plane. So no, noise really doesn't bother fish as much as some think....now trout, maybe, couldn't tell you. I've never caught or tried to catch trout after running the airboat, but it is a very effective tool for locating and catching plenty of redfish.


----------



## iflyabeech (May 23, 2005)

redfishflyfisherdds said:


> Rooster,
> There are many guides on the coast that offer airboat trips for redfishing. I also have an airboat and use it frequently for finding and fishing for redfish. W/ a 502 big block on the back, believe me, it makes plenty of noise....while this isn't a scientific study, I have caught plenty of redfish just 40 or 50 yds from where we stopped on plane. So no, noise really doesn't bother fish as much as some think....now trout, maybe, couldn't tell you. I've never caught or tried to catch trout after running the airboat, but it is a very effective tool for locating and catching plenty of redfish.


I agree, I have done lots of airboat fishing and lots of flats fishing with my Dargel Skout. Caught lots of fish right after I have stopped in very shallow water! But, I am very respectful of other boaters and waders!


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

I am too...theres no disagreement. If I see someone on a flat...I mean the entire flat, I go elsewhere and well around them. I am just stating a fact as far as noise "pollution" affecting fish long after the "pollution" drives by. It doesn't!


----------



## kennyc (Mar 21, 2007)

All of your gripes are legitimate. I grew up fishing the coastal waters of South Alabama and the Nothwest Florida panhandle over 30 years ago. Unfortunately, people burn the shores there as well. There was not as much shallow shores and flats as there are here, but inconsiderate boaters still would burn right up to you fishing in a boat or wading. There was a law in Al that a motorized vessel had to stay less than 100 yards from a pier or people on beaches. I think this could be a practical solution here. However, as there was in Al and Fla, there will always be *uneducated* and *inconsiderate* people operating boats. Why can't boats and people give each other room. There is an entire ocean out there.
Alabama implicated a mandatory boating driver's license for anyone 16 or older to operate a boat on their waters. You had to take a Coast Guard or Marine Police approved boating course or read a small book, on boating etiquette and safety rules. Then you had to pass a 25 question test to obtain your boater's license. It was just like a driver's license for operating sea vessels. If nothing else, boaters who obtained their license, couldn't not claim ignorance of etiquette and safety. Why can't Texas start a program like that? Boater etiquette and education seems to be lacking with the new breed of people operating boats and jet skis. Replys?


----------



## parkerb (Oct 19, 2004)

*Hey!*



flatsfats said:


> i gotta disagree based on personal experience.
> 
> in 2004 my brother and i were fishing a trough next to a large flat. we already had our limits of redfish and were working on the trout when a guy motors across the far end of the trough. he was around 120 yds away. the fish came out of that gut so fast that they nearly ran into me. he completely busted up the bite then he and his buddies bailed out of the boat and tromped right over us.
> 
> ...


I know that guy. His name is John Bender, a burner.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

for clarification purposes thats the only time i saw that guy in the pic. that day we'd already caught our fish and were coming out. btw the fish were about 200 yds off the bank. 

the one that busted me up time and again drives another rig.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

If anything, this thread brings awareness to us all. 

O.K. Who is the under educated boater out there?
We know you are here. Come out , come out where ever you are


----------



## parkerb (Oct 19, 2004)

*J/k*



flatsfats said:


> for clarification purposes thats the only time i saw that guy in the pic. that day we'd already caught our fish and were coming out. btw the fish were about 200 yds off the bank.
> 
> the one that busted me up time and again drives another rig.


I was making a funny. John Bender (Judd Nelson), _Breakfast Club_.


----------



## johnyb777 (May 3, 2005)

300 yards is a LONG way when hunting... but when wade fishing, 300 yards is not far at all. When a boat cruises by you when you are torso deep, when the wake hits you at 300 yards, the water can be really chilly on your ears.

I just think that there are a lot of folks who just don't know any better. I don't think most folks are buzzing us on purpose. These folks never went fishing as kids and got told to be quiet. Yes, there are days where noise doesn't spook a fish, they get really hungry, but there are days where putting in your anchor too fast will clear a flat.

People just need a little lesson in boater etiquette. I think this thread is a start... but we need some more folks to just listen up not be too proud to change.

FYI, an airboat makes LOTS of noise on top of the water.. but under water is WAY quieter than an outboard because the exhaust isn't directly transferring sound to the water like it does on an outboard. Sound doesn't transfer from air to water very well.


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

*hypothetical question*

Some let the burning thing ruin thier day. Some suggest fighting. Others throwing batteries, and some even suggest pulling weapons (idiots). How about this one.

What if a boater came really close to you while wading. Now I understand the definition of too close is interpreted in different ways by different people. But lets say in this situation it was a no brainer and you were really concerned for your safety.

So the guy burns by you and goes up the shore 800 hundred yards or so and hops out to make a wade. You make your way back to your boat and start it up. The other guy has gotten a ways away from his boat and you quickly motor over to his vessel, pull up his anchor and watch it start to drift off. Then you sit in about 7' of water laughing your arse off at the idiot.

Could you legally get in trouble for this? And if yes how would he identify you to the authorties? I doubt he would have a pen and paper with him while wading to write down your TX #'s.

*** Disclaimer: I am in no way suggesting that anyone try this or act on any of my ideas. Dont try this at home.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

reminds me of a funny story that happened last saturday. A boat was crusing the shore line( didnt bother me). What bothered me? they were so dang loud...I could hear them slamming compartment doors all morning long


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

redfishflyfisherdds said:


> Rooster,
> There are many guides on the coast that offer airboat trips for redfishing. I also have an airboat and use it frequently for finding and fishing for redfish. W/ a 502 big block on the back, believe me, it makes plenty of noise....while this isn't a scientific study, I have caught plenty of redfish just 40 or 50 yds from where we stopped on plane. So no, noise really doesn't bother fish as much as some think....now trout, maybe, couldn't tell you. I've never caught or tried to catch trout after running the airboat, but it is a very effective tool for locating and catching plenty of redfish.


Well I have been in plenty of marshes in airboats chasing redfish to.
The ones I've seen must have better hearing because they would get the hell out of a pond or small marsh lake if we went barreling into it..
If there was a pond, or small marsh lake we wanted to fish ahead of us, we shut down way before we got there and kept land between us and it. When I say land, I mean marsh grass. It only makes sense to be quiet.
Quiet was always better...........
I dont doubt what you say, just not how I saw it , or we did it.


----------



## wadec2 (Nov 11, 2005)

It has been quite some time since I have been able to sit down and read an entire thread. The start of this started in Matagorda Bay and went pretty much Gulf Coast. This is a large problem. The one thing I did notice by the majority of the posts was the "INEXPERIENCED / UNEDUCATED BOATERS" were taking the majority of the heat. As a general rule I try to fish East Matty as I am still learning the water. The one thing I noticed was this. When I see these guys burning, I know who a lot of them are. The next day I see them making posts and fishing reports on this very forum. I even questioned one of them once because he passed me in the locks doing about 30. His answer was he had people he had to put on fish. The next day he was making reports here. The next weekend he was burning the shoreline. I spoke with several of the other guys I witnessed doing this and their reply was pretty much the same as his. So, it is not as much the inexperienced / uneducated as it is the "PROS". Regardless it needs to stop. Maybe next time this comes up I can post some pics.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

ROOSTER REDCHASER said:


> good thread........
> good input (both sides)..........
> 
> I still don't get it when the "pro-burners" say that it doesn't affect the fishing. I would like to see some "scientific" data on that......LOL.
> ...


They cant help it,,its the only way they can catch fish! Run Run Run,, these are the boats that u see every 10 minutes or so going back and forth!Just run the shoreline and we'll get there faster, its all they care about. I bet if you get behind one of them on the highway they drive the same as they drive there boat!


----------



## Shrimpzilla (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## JRC (Aug 17, 2005)

holy ****, i see a redfish in the prop wash


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Aren't they building a subdivision close to the E. Matty Cut. Wait till all those homes come in, East Matty is gonna be a boat parking lot.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

> Aren't they building a subdivision close to the E. Matty Cut. Wait till all those homes come in, East Matty is gonna be a boat parking lot.


It already is.


----------



## RP459 (May 11, 2005)

Nothing grinds my gears like seeing some irresponsible boater flying down a shore line in their shallow water scooter tearing up the grass just because they can run that shallow. 
When I see this, I always hope that they find that submerged log, old rusty pipe, piece of rebar, or a nice shell reef and run it through the bottom of their boat. Maybe it'll take the lower unit with it.
*We need to respect what God has blessed us with and not abuse it.*


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Going to E. Matty this weekend.....Think I will try to carry a camera with me so I can take pic of some of these yahoos that are burning, will post them on here for everyone to see!! Maybe that will get some reaction!


----------



## johnyb777 (May 3, 2005)

I'll be in Port A, I will do the same.


----------



## mfarmer (Feb 7, 2007)

While being courteous of waders and people in the water should be a priority on the water, there are several times waders have been hard to see.  Not to mention you have the morons who fish in neck deep water with there boat parked 200 yards further out. People that like to chunk batteries and lures at boats need to also remember, THE PERSON IN THE BOAT IS A LOT CLOSER TO HIS PISTOL THAN YOU WADING IN THE WATER..........


----------



## fishinmajician (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't think that the people fishing in neck deep water are complaining about the arses who run shorelines. It is wadefisherman(like me) who are standing in shin deep water wading toward or away from a shorline working a flat when along comes bozo the arse in his shallow running boat cutting across the flat just because he can. Happens all the time in Port Oconnor because these clowns cut the corner instead of going around to save 40 seconds.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Whats with people and pulling guns over a fishing hole? Does it make ya'll feel macho or what? I hope the 1st one of you idiots that pulls a gun and actually shoots at or hits someone for getting to close gets the maximum allowable by law.


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

mfarmer said:


> While being courteous of waders and people in the water should be a priority on the water, there are several times waders have been hard to see. Not to mention you have the morons who fish in neck deep water with there boat parked 200 yards further out. People that like to chunk batteries and lures at boats need to also remember, THE PERSON IN THE BOAT IS A LOT CLOSER TO HIS PISTOL THAN YOU WADING IN THE WATER..........


Why do the gun comments keep getting brought up? It is so o o stupid. Why would someone even consider pulling a gun on someone on the water?

Yall are the ones sitting behind me at the baseball game all slobering drunk with your camo shirt on and the fish hook on the side of your hat yelling " GET ER DONE ". Dumba$ses


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

You beat me to it TOO TALL.


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

The picture of wake behind a burner is missing some other pics .
1. him setting a gillnet
2.him with his stringer of 30-40 12 inch trout
3. maybe a pic shaking a baby
4. using a kitty for shark fishing
This is a sorry practice , what happened to using skill when fishing ....


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

those are his skills!!!!!!


----------



## CAPT JB (Jun 6, 2006)

WHY CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG.:headknock :help:


----------



## parkerb (Oct 19, 2004)

*?*



RP459 said:


> Nothing grinds my gears like seeing some irresponsible boater flying down a shore line in their shallow water scooter tearing up the grass just because they can run that shallow.
> When I see this, I always hope that they find that submerged log, old rusty pipe, piece of rebar, or a nice shell reef and run it through the bottom of their boat. Maybe it'll take the lower unit with it.
> *We need to respect what God has blessed us with and not abuse it.*


*Does this include wishing ill on somebody running a shoreline? *


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

Nice Pic Shrimpzilla....I don't see any grass being thrown up though???? Maybe it's because you were running on a high tide?????????


----------

